# (( ما الفرق بين قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت وقيامة من أقامهم الرب يسوع من الموت ؟؟؟ ))



## mary naeem (9 مايو 2013)

(( ما الفرق بين قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت وقيامة من أقامهم الرب يسوع من الموت ؟؟؟ )) 








"وقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، كما في الكتب" أن قيامة المسيح تختلف عن كل شخص أخر عاد إلي الحياة في الأمور الآتية:

1 - إن السيد المسيح قد قام بذاته، ولم يقمه أحد.

هناك ثلاثة عادوا إلي الحياة في العهد القديم: ابن أرملة صرفة صيدا، أقامه إيليا النبي (1مل 17: 22)، وابن المرأة الشونمية، أقامه أليشع النبي (2مل 4: 25). وثالث مات فطرحوه في قبر أليشع عاش وقام (2مل 13: 21).

وهناك ثلاثة أقامهم السيد المسيح: ابن أرملة نايين (لو7: 15) وابنة يا يرس (لو 8: 55) ولعازر (يو11: 43، 44). وقد أقام بولس الرسول الشاب أفتيخوس (أع 20: 10) وأقام بطرس تلميذة أسمها طابيثا (أع9: 40). كل هؤلاء أقامهم غيرهم. أما السيد المسيح فهو الوحيد الذي قام بقوة لاهوته. هو قام، أما أولئك فأقيموا من قبل الرب يسوع..

2 - هو الوحيد الذي قام بحسد ممجد:
والقديس بولس الرسول عندما تحدث عن أجسادنا في القيامة العامة، قال "ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون علي صورة جسد مجده" (في 3: 20، 21) هذا الجسد الممجد الذي للسيد المسيح، استطاع - في القيامة - أن يخرج من القبر وهو مغلق وعلي بابه حجر كبير. واستطاع أن يدخل عليالتلاميذ في العلية، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة (يو 20: 19). واستطاع بهذا الجسد الممجد أن يصعد إلي السماء وأخذته سحابه والتلاميذ ينظرون (أع 1: 9، 10). أما إن كان قد أكل مع التلاميذ بعد القيامة، أو أراهم جروحه، فذلك لكي يثبت لهم قيامته، لأنهم ظنوه روحًا (لو 24: 37- 43). أما الأخرين فقاموا باجساد عادية

3 - السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي قام قيامة لا موت بعدها.

كل الذين أقيموا من قبل، عادوا فماتوا ثانيه وينتظرون القيامة العامة. سواء الذين أقيموا في العهد القديم، أو الذين أقامهم السيد المسيح أو أقامهم الرسل. أما السيد المسيح، فقد قام واستمر حيا، وهو حي إلي أبد الآبدين. لذلك ليس عجيبا أن يقسم البعض باسم المسيح الحي، أو أن يصلوا إلي المسيح الحي.

وهكذا أطلق عليه القديس بولس لقب (باكورة الراقدين) (1 كو 15: 20).
فهو البكر في القيامة من الأموات، أي أول شخص قام قيامة أبدية لا موت بعدها.

. وهو نفسه قال للقديس يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا "أنا هو الأول والآخر. والحي وكنت ميتا، وها أنا حي إلي أبد الآبدين آمين" (رؤ1: 17، 18).
كانت قيامة المسيح أمرًا هامًا جدًا بشَّر به الرسل، وانزعج اليهود جدًا لذلك.
يقول سفر أعمال الرسل " وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع. ونعمة عظيمة كانت علي جميعهم (أع4: 23). وانزعج رؤساء اليهود لهذا الأمر،
لأن المناداة بقيامة المسيح تثبت لاهوته وبره، وتدل علي أن اليهود صلبوه ظلمًا، وأنهم مطالبون بدمه..
لذلك استدعوا الرسل وقالوا لهم "أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم. وها أنتم قد ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان" (أع5: 27، 28).. وكان التوبيخ الذي سمعه اليهود من الرسل "أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه" (أع 3: 14، 15).

4- وكانت قيامة المسيح تدل علي قوته وانتصاره. وبشرى لنا بأنه سيقيمنا معه.

فهو الوحيد الذي انتصر علي الموت بقيامته، وداس الموت بقوته. وأعطانا الوعد أيضًا بالقيامة "فكما أنه في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.. " فإنه إذا الموت بإنسان، فبإنسان أيضًا قيامة الأموات"، "المسيح باكورة. ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه" ( 1كو 15: 21-23).
هذا الرجاء في قيامة الأموات، سببه قيامة المسيح.

وفي هذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول "إن لم تكن قيامة الأموات فلا يكون المسيح قد قام. وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام، فباطلةٌ كرازتنا، وباطل أيضًا إيمانكم. ونوجد نحن أيضا شهود زور.. وإن كان لنا في هذه الحياة فقط رجاء في المسيح، فإننا أشقى جميع الناس. ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات، وصار باكورة الراقدين" (1كو 15: 13- 20)

ولو كان المسيح لم يقم، لأصبح مثل أي أنسان عادي. ويكون قد أنتصر عليه أعداؤه، وأنتصر عليه الموت أيضًا!!

ولكنه قام "لأن فيه كانت الحياة" (يو 1: 4). ولأنه "رئيس الحياة" (اع 3: 15). لأنه هو القيامة و الحياة (يو 11: 25) كما قال لمرثا أخت لعازر قبل أن يقيمه..

قيامة السيد المسيح كانت أمرًا بشر به تلاميذه قبل صلبه:
قال لهم انه "ينبغي أن يذهب إلي أورشليم، ويتألم كثيرًا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت 16: 21) (مر 8: 31). وكرر نفس هذا الكلام في (لو 9: 22).

وبعد قيامته أخبرهم أن هذا الأمر وارد في أقوال الأنبياء:
قال لهم "هكذا مكتوب. وهكذا كان ينبغي: أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث" (لو 24: 46). وكذلك فإن النسوة اللائي أتين إلي القبر حاملات حنوطًا، قال لهن الملاك: "لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات. ليس هو ههنا ، لكنه قام. اذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل قائلًا إنه ينبغي أن يسلم ابن الإنسان في أيدي أناس خطاة، ويصلب، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم، فتذكرن كلامه" (لو 24: 5-7).
وكانت قيامة الرب في اليوم الثالث تطابق الرمز في سفر يونان:
وهكذا عندما طلب اليهود منه آية، بعد آيات كثيرة صنعها، قال لهم موبخًا "جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية، ولا تعطي له آية إلا آية يونان النبي. لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال" (مت 12: 39، 40). مشيرًا بهذا إلي موته، وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.
يقوم في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
أي كما وردت أخبار هذه القيامة في الكتب المقدسة، وقد كان تسجيلها في الكتب المقدسة دليلًا علي أهميتها، وكذلك تبشير الرسل بها. 
​


----------

